# Hitchin Route To WA



## Puckett (Jun 2, 2011)

I was just woundering what route/hwys everyones taking to get to the gathering in WA. What would be the best way to get there hitchin wise.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 3, 2011)

Going from where & how quickly you want to get there ????


----------



## Puckett (Jun 3, 2011)

Im in KCK right now. I was just woundering what ways others are taking and too see what towns to hit up on the way.


----------



## Sc0ut (Jun 4, 2011)

the 90


----------



## Dmac (Jun 14, 2011)

go west to denver up through cheyanne wyoming on into montana, then west.


----------



## Puckett (Jun 14, 2011)

thats what i was thinking, gotta stay outa boulder though got a warent


----------



## Dishka8643 (Jun 15, 2011)

What's the traffic density like coming though Wyoming? In google earth, it looks like a no mans land. (I'm headed that way as well)


----------



## Dmac (Jun 15, 2011)

wy looks bad, but there is traffic. stick to the interstates when possible.


----------



## Puckett (Jun 15, 2011)

truckers go across all the time i have gotten good rides while i was there last


----------

